# Greedy Fisherman Ruin Fun for Everyone



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you one of these guys? I got to Hinkley today to fish with my boy. The spillway was packed. 20-30 people fishing all around. Big crowd. 

As soon as we walked up, the guy in his late 50's starts bragging about how he's caught 21 trout today already. It was 1pm. And here's the best part, he's not putting them back, he's giving them away to people, and keeping on fishing.

First off, there's got to be limit there? Secondly, this is why that lake and other stocked lakes are fished out by end of May or sooner. Because people like that just go crazy and think it's all for them.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with that. If he wants to keep fishing and is giving it away to people who aren't catching whats so wrong? I can understand if he's keeping everything he catches but he isn't. It would suck if you had a limit of how many fish you are allowed to catch a day whether you keep it or not.

Trout aren't going to make it very long in those waters as the temp will get to hot anyways so they will die off eventually.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i agree with monk, the limit is 5. if he wants to keep fishing keep 4 and throw the rest back until he's done. give the fish and other anglers a fighting chance.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe ive read somewhere on here that it is illegal to fill someone else's limit idk ive never read the regs that close cause i dont keep fish real often but ive had days this year where me and a buddy have caught 15 to 20 stocked trout in one day on our fly rods and never kept one of them and we were the only ones at the lake catchin fish i see your point with the guy fillin other limits but in all reality the fish are put in to be fished out youll never catch one in august when the water temp is high cause there ether gona be fished out or die off it sucks to see people do stuff that is wrong but if the game wardens dont catch them all we can do is complain ive seen a guy using 6 rods to fill his limit this year it sucks to see people ruin a good sport but you got those kind of people everywhere and unfortunately we cant avoid it 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

is that all?
id like to know why people just get mad over nothing. the bragging can be annnoying, but all he was doing was giving everyone else some fish, and you're getting mad about it? did he give you any fish?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that. If he wants to keep fishing and is giving it away to people who aren't catching whats so wrong? I can understand if he's keeping everything he catches but he isn't. It would suck if you had a limit of how many fish you are allowed to catch a day whether you keep it or not.
> 
> Trout aren't going to make it very long in those waters as the temp will get to hot anyways so they will die off eventually.


+1 I don't see anything wrong with it. Just helping others out.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

him giving the fish away is not the point. the fish are stocked in limited numbers for anglers to catch and enjoy. if he's catching and removing 20+ per day that means less people get to enjoy catching them. and who are you to tell us what we can get mad over? the regs are in place for a reason. follow them.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

The limit is all hes allowed. Giving them a way isnt his right. Just breaming the law or rules. Id turn him in myself.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah what's wrong with you guys? If this guy wants to drag a net across the lake, remove every trout, and start handing them out he should be allowed to. The fish are going to die anyways.

I don't know about you but I don't go fishing to have fun and hopefully catch some fish, I go to have somebody give me fish.

This post was provided by Sarcastic R Us.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Since this guy was so interested in feeding the masses I wonder if he bothered to actually help those who weren't getting them. You know the whole "give a man a fish..." thing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Why are you guys saying these fish will die anyways!? I have had plenty fun catching stocked trout on the ice ( during the winter time and in the cold) so they must not all die off in the summer. And when I say I have caught them ice fishing I don't mean just a few, I'm talking a limit in a few hours, so I'm with this guy, don't hand them out, they aren't hard to catch if you aren't smart enough to catch them, then you don't need them! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

peon said:


> Why are you guys saying these fish will die anyways!? I have had plenty fun catching stocked trout on the ice ( during the winter time and in the cold) so they must not all die off in the summer. And when I say I have caught them ice fishing I don't mean just a few, I'm talking a limit in a few hours, so I'm with this guy, don't hand them out, they aren't hard to catch if you aren't smart enough to catch them, then you don't need them!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Many places also restock in the fall. If a trout makes it through the summer in one of our lakes, that fish probably just performed a miracle! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

peon said:


> Why are you guys saying these fish will die anyways!? I have had plenty fun catching stocked trout on the ice ( during the winter time and in the cold) so they must not all die off in the summer. And when I say I have caught them ice fishing I don't mean just a few, I'm talking a limit in a few hours, so I'm with this guy, don't hand them out, they aren't hard to catch if you aren't smart enough to catch them, then you don't need them!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You do know they stock again in the fall just for that right?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

for as nice as the weather is there are a lot of people whining and complaining lately


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

OK I have never paid much attention to how often they stock them, but still they aren't that hard to catch, why hand them out? I can see taking a limit out and handing them out to someone who can't physically get out and fish. But to hand out as many as you can catch is something else. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

peon said:


> OK I have never paid much attention to how often they stock them, but still they aren't that hard to catch, why hand them out? I can see taking a limit out and handing them out to someone who can't physically get out and fish. But to hand out as many as you can catch is something else.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


not everyone knows how to catch a stocked trout. and since most caught trout bleed when hooked, why waste the fish?


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

They do survive in some of the deeper quarries but not in most ponds. The place that I ice fish for them releases them in the fall. Unfortunately this year they have decided to do all the releases in the spring.

I notice a lot of comments about people being too nosey or worrying about what other people do. I personally have a vested interest in Ohio's fishery and believe it is everyones responsiblity to help protect the resource. There is such a thing as overharvesting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> for as nice as the weather is there are a lot of people whining and complaining lately


The wind was terrible. my first battery died within 30 minutes of leaving the dock.even though that is true, I'm just play'n....... 80 degrees in april and a bucket of fish (what else iz there???)

The funny thing is that i almost gave them to some shore fishermen because i didn't really feel like cleaning them after fishing all day...(glad i changed my mind, they were delicious)

You make a very good point!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> not everyone knows how to catch a stocked trout. and since most caught trout bleed when hooked, why waste the fish?


Would it make you mad if these trout were caught from a pole!? Lol  btw most of the trout I have ever caught spit the hook when in hand let alone be hooked enough to bleed..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

The people excepting the fish from
This guy are just as guilty i like to catch my own fish if i dnt wanna catch em i go to store and buy em. For me the fun part is catching them so if you get your limit get out of the way or help someone catch em im
Sure they would appriciate the help more than the fish you just give them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Read the DNR's facebook response on the homepage of this site....there was a very similar thread. As the DNR said it's a fair chase issue. You're not allowed to catch other peoples limits. Like Peon said, show them how...don't just catch them for them.


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

its illegal and wrong.. not to mention he taking up a nice space for another young boy to be fishing and learning to love the sport instead that little boy has to go down the path where they are not bitig and gets disintereste in fishing and the fishing world loses another youth to video games!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

If the limit was 5 fish, that's all the guy is allowed to take from the lake. Every fish taken after that and not put back is against the law. If caught by the game warden he will be fined for over harvest.................Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

Mark, 
how are the cats biting at WB... was gonna come saturday but the weather was killing me.... Prob be down this weekend for sure to get some bait and cats...lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

monkfish said:


> Are you one of these guys? I got to Hinkley today to fish with my boy. The spillway was packed. 20-30 people fishing all around. Big crowd.
> 
> As soon as we walked up, the guy in his late 50's starts bragging about how he's caught 21 trout today already. It was 1pm. And here's the best part, he's not putting them back, he's giving them away to people, and keeping on fishing.
> 
> ...


here the deal on stocked trout ..the guy did them a favor because after there hooked and fight in this warm water they will die..so would you rather see them dead on the bank or going to feed someones family ..


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Would rather see him leave after he gets his limit or help the others catch some instead of continuing to fish for his own greedy satification


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

By the law, if this "gentleman" had possession of his five fish limit and was still reeling in fih and allocating them, he was breaking the law. If he was catching and releasing, then that is okay. But by unhooking these fish and giving possession to someone else, he is in essence keeping them and then transferring ownership. 

On the other hand. If he was hooking them and letting others reel them in and unhook them, that is legal. As far as i know this is all factual information. There may be nuances to the law that I am misunderstanding.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess im minus 1. because the laws are there for just this reason. just because its trout doesnt change the law. now i did read where it was legal to hook a fish then hand the rod to another person, and let them reel them in. but it is the same thing as keeping them if you reel them in and give them away. now i suppose it would be legal to catch your limit and stop fishing and give your limit away. i really dont know if that would be legal or not.
sherman


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

5 is the limit for trout, once you have 5 any caught after that need released, by law. I dont care if they're trout, walleye, crappie, whatever. once you hit your limit doesnt mean you can just hand the fish over to people. 

A guy at Petros saw some kids throwing a net out to bring in the trout last week. He looks over at me and sarcastically says, "I didnt know you could fish with a net!" then goes over and kindly tells those kids what they're doing is illegal. Same should of been done to this guy. We cant all just stand by and watch as someone breaks the rules


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

and as far as this crap about them just dying anyway...put them back so someone else has a chance to catch them before all the stocked trout get fished out anyway. this crap makes me so mad


----------



## WCO217RET (Feb 8, 2008)

It is very hard for me to understand anyone who supports this type of activity, plain and simple the man is a poacher and a game hog, if they die from warm water then so be it. He is taking the opportunity to catch trout away from others by his greedy actions. He should have been reported. I wonder how many of you would share the same opinion if he had shot 10 nice bucks and gave nine away. People like this indivuial makes all sportsmen look bad.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

I too cant possibly understand how anyone who calls themselves fisherman can approve of this. If he was a true fisherman he would have gotten his limit and enjoyed showing others how to get there limit and put food on there own table and be proud of themselves for doing it themselves. But seems this is the way our whole country is headed 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

There's a game hog in every crowd 

What surprised me is nobody spoke up and told him what he was doing was not only unsportmanlike but also illegal ??? Nobody reported him?
Shaking my head...


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

***** laker45 said:


> There's a game hog in every crowd
> 
> What surprised me is nobody spoke up and told him what he was doing was not only unsportmanlike but also illegal ??? Nobody reported him?
> Shaking my head...


I was there with my 7-year-old boy teaching him how to fish, and how to love fishing, like I did when I was a kid. I wasn't about to get into an argument with this guy in front of my boy. 

But yeah, this guy sat on the dock taking up space all day long when there were tons of other father's taking their kids out to fish. I'm not saying he can't do that. No problem, please fish, just release them.

Anyway, we had fun. Despite that guy.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

this is just lame honestly who cares if the guys gives away a couple fish it really just sounds like your being jealous like said these fish will die by late july maybe i have to be honest and say i have done the same thing at the same time i tryed helping others out but what really is the big deal i have a damn good feeling this all come down to being down right jealous just my two cents


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Its not being jealous at all. Its about helping people learn how to fish and obey the rules so other people can pass it down now all these people he gave the fish to think its ok to do that. I still cant believe the people accepted them? I. Would have told him no thanx id rather catch my own gives me a sense of pride an accomplishment. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Would have been different if he quit after his limit and gave his limit away nothin wrong with that


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

that guy is taking away the chance for someone else to possibly catch a fish. a slob in my book! take your limit and get outta the way for the next guy......those fish were stocked to create an opportunity and his selfishness is depriving others plain and simple..............just my take?


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i thought that would of been the opinion of everyone on here, but i guess i was wrong...


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> this is just lame honestly who cares if the guys gives away a couple fish it really just sounds like your being jealous like said these fish will die by late july maybe i have to be honest and say i have done the same thing at the same time i tryed helping others out but what really is the big deal i have a damn good feeling this all come down to being down right jealous just my two cents


I can't believe you figured it out! You're right, I was just jealous that he was catching way more tiny trout than I was catching. You really nailed it. Very nice investigative work.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its illegal! 1800 poacher!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

i was there friday night with my six year old son and there were 10 people fishing on the gravel platform by the dam... not only did a guy say we will make room for you come on down, but when him and his son had there limit the left and even had to trade one of thte healthy one in the bucket with one that swallowed the hook.. they left and gave my son some maggots that they were using.. Now thats CLASS!! whoever that was thank you sir my son and i got our limit and left also.. and it really turned my son on to fishing that much more for it!!!!!


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds pretty fishy to me.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

***** laker45 said:


> There's a game hog in every crowd
> 
> What surprised me is nobody spoke up and told him what he was doing was not only unsportmanlike but also illegal ??? Nobody reported him?
> Shaking my head...


+1,000,000

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well always admired most the people on this site. Seems that the larger it gets the more non sportsman calling them selves sportsman,the poachers and people who make there own rules no matter how clear the law is and all the people wanting freebies and hand out is increasing too. Its really getting all to real these days.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

jealousy? i think not... i've caught a few of the biggest fish in that lake, i could care less about his 9" trout, like monkfish said, i can catch 9" fish anytime i want.... the point is he's taking away oppertunity for other fisherman, many of them young children trying to learn how to fish, and breaking the law while he's at it.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It is more the right of having a equal opportunity to harvest your own limit. Once you place that last fish of your limit on your stringer or in your bucket your done. Anything caught after that of that same species unless it gets off the hook before landing is over bagging. Once you remove that fish from the water and take control of that fish you are quilty because now it is in possesion of you. Just because you hand it off to someone else does not now make you legal to catch more of that species. Even if you release the fish you took possesion ! If you keep your limit in possesion short by one, you can continue to fish until you decide to fill out your limit. So you can catch and release the rest of the day but: not hand them off to someone else. Soon as you keep that last fish your day is done on that species. You can continue to fish for other species but; If someone catches you take possesion of another of the limited species you could receive a fine. I just find it hard to believe that others could find this mans actions as being noble by giving them away because they were not his give. They belong to all of us and WE deserve our right to harvest our limit as well.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

You may not notice it now, or for years to come. But eventually, fish that we catch today will only be found in history books. To many greedy people 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

By my calculations, even if the trout do die off in July that gives 2 1/2 months to make THE day for some kid out fishing for the first time...in my book that is priceless and needs to be protected

Just because they are released on a certain day does not mean they need to be harvested that day or that week...or even caught and released

IMO the trout releases are easy opportunities for children or inexperienced fisherman to learn and gain a little confidence...experienced anglers should be looking for a bit more of a challenge and waiting a week or two to cash in.
Maybe that person was fairly inexperienced and his confidence carried him out of bounds...either way its wrong and also against the law...MOST of the people accepting the fish may very well have being somewhat polite, if they didnt want to CATCH their fish they probably go to the store...If they are just looking to spend a little relaxing time outdoors, they probably dont want to argue with an EGO, that rarely gets anybody anywhere...again IMO


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that. If he wants to keep fishing and is giving it away to people who aren't catching whats so wrong? I can understand if he's keeping everything he catches but he isn't. It would suck if you had a limit of how many fish you are allowed to catch a day whether you keep it or not.
> 
> Trout aren't going to make it very long in those waters as the temp will get to hot anyways so they will die off eventually.


First of all he IS keeping everything he catches.... read your fishing regulations. "Taking into possession" He took it into possession in order to give it to someone else. And there is no limit on how many fish you can catch..... the limit is on how many you "take into possession" 

This post is pretty typical of a lot of posts I have read on this web site........ people thinking they can do whatever they want to do, because it's their right. 

I can tell by the posts on this web site that there are a lot of true sportsman that post on here. But judging by some of the posts I've read on other threads, there sure seems to be a few true non sportsman as well. 

It's sure nice to see the true sportsman doing a little cyber world butt kicking.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

mepps_fisher said:


> You may not notice it now, or for years to come. But eventually, fish that we catch today will only be found in history books. To many greedy people
> 
> I don't know about that, but it's damage for sure.
> 
> I agree if he wanted to give away his 5 that's fine, catch & release after limiting out would have been the sportsman's conduct or code, whatever it is that we have.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a shame. I've seen it first hand at one of my ponds on what a poacher can do. Used to have hundreds of 9-11in. Bluegill swimming around. Now there are thousands of 3-5in. Bluegill swimming around. Thats not right


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fakebait said:


> Once you place that last fish of your limit on your stringer or in your bucket your done. Anything caught after that of that same species unless it gets off the hook before landing is over bagging. Once you remove that fish from the water and take control of that fish you are quilty because now it is in possesion of you.......... Even if you release the fish you took possesion !


The guy was in clear violation of the law and had no legal right to give away any fish except those in his 5 fish limit.

Fakebait,

What you wrote is not the law. I can fish and practice C&R all I want for the same species for as long as I want once my limit is in my possession, unless there is some specific lake or species rule pertaining to that lake or trout that over rides state fisheries law.

If this guy wanted to keep fishing so be it, but he can't give them away. If they all die sometime this summer that is OK, but that is no justification for keeping over his limit. 

The trout stocking program is to provide opportunity for many to catch some fish that wouldn't otherwise have much of a chance at a good catch, especially some kids. The guy besides being illegal just wasn't very considerate of others.


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Many places also restock in the fall. If a trout makes it through the summer in one of our lakes, that fish probably just performed a miracle!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


since you came from toronto i guess you never heard of a lake call punderson lol


----------



## oz735 (Aug 28, 2011)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> this is just lame honestly who cares if the guys gives away a couple fish it really just sounds like your being jealous like said these fish will die by late july maybe i have to be honest and say i have done the same thing at the same time i tryed helping others out but what really is the big deal i have a damn good feeling this all come down to being down right jealous just my two cents


+100
exactly. monk, and all others, your just upset because this guy knows how to catch fish.

did you ask him for some pointers? prob not.

THIS is the way our country is going. if someone does good, in an honest way(catching alot of fish, legally, with a pole) you become jealous because your either too lazy or stupid to figure it out yourself. so if he wasn't fishing and just sitting in that spot on the dock, you'd be upset because YOU want the spot. sounds like my son at 4 yrs old...

if the guy was 50+ yrs, why didn't you just say something? it doesn't HAVE TO become an argument. teach your son how to approach another person respectfully about a concern that you have.


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

This is bs mabe he should have just gave out 5 to 10 but it is bs that he gave them all out he should have let them fill there own bag limits.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

From what I understand is if you give a fish to someone else it still counts towards your limit, as well as the person you gave it too. So if you keep/give away 20 trout, you are 15 over your limit if the limit's five. 



> most caught trout bleed when hooked, why waste the fish?


I don't know about everyone else, but I catch a LOT of trout every year, and very few bleed when hooked. The only ones that were bleeding were the ones that get gut hooked when fishing with bait, and even then whenever I bait fish for trout(which isn't much) not many bleed. I caught 20 something stockies in PA on Sat. and only a couple were gut hooked.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Disregard my post, I forgot there were multiple pages and didn't read all the other responses lol.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

oz735 said:


> +100
> exactly. monk, and all others, your just upset because this guy knows how to catch fish.
> 
> did you ask him for some pointers? prob not.
> ...


you cant be serious. it has nothing to do with jealously. he broke the rules/law! the limit of 5 is there to give others the chance to catch some too. by taking them out and giving them away, he's taking the chance away from someone else to catch those fish. i cant believe anyone on this site is defending this type of behavior


----------



## oz735 (Aug 28, 2011)

why wouldn't you say something to him?

if it WAS crowded, why didn't ANYONE say ANYTHING?

afraid of conversation with a 50 yr old guy... because your son is standing there... musta been a big dude!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

no, I would of confronted him. I disagree with everything else you said


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

oz735 said:


> why wouldn't you say something to him?
> 
> if it WAS crowded, why didn't ANYONE say ANYTHING?
> 
> afraid of conversation with a 50 yr old guy... because your son is standing there... musta been a big dude!


Probably because most of the meat fisherman there were just as ignorant of the law as this guy apparently was. As are 60% of the people posting on this topic.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

exide9922 said:


> you cant be serious. it has nothing to do with jealously. he broke the rules/law! the limit of 5 is there to give others the chance to catch some too. by taking them out and giving them away, he's taking the chance away from someone else to catch those fish. i cant believe anyone on this site is defending this type of behavior


Amen Exide.......... amen


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Amen Exide.......... amen


 Amen indeed. Amen


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

OK, so here's the kicker...I fished Hinckley on Friday. Spillway. Guy in his 50's was braggin' about how he limited out in an hour and was now giving away fish. He was up to "trout #22." Hmmm? Weekend poacher idiot. :G


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

oz735 said:


> +100
> exactly. monk, and all others, your just upset because this guy knows how to catch fish.
> 
> did you ask him for some pointers? prob not.
> ...


After 5 it was illegal even with a POLE!!! Some people just dont get the principles of things. And yes this is the way our country is going everybody expecting handouts with out having to work for it an this guy is promoting it basically. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

exide9922 said:


> i cant believe anyone on this site is defending this type of behavior


Me either. Not only defending it, but insulting others while doing it. The original poster is exactly right. I'm shocked at the reaction some members have in defense of the guy who was giving the fish away. Bottom line, as the level-headed folks have pointed out, is that this guy was breaking the law egregiously.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

And judging by how crazy people get on the internet alone, I dont care how big someone is im not going to confront them over their fishing tactics. To many loonies out there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

racn3636 said:


> Would rather see him leave after he gets his limit or help the others catch some instead of continuing to fish for his own greedy satification
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was not there... did anyone call to turn him in if not ... you cant do any thing about it now .... 

i was not defensing his actions ..just saying that him giving them away ..to help someone feed there kid is better then letting them die ..because in this warm water stocked trout will DIE ...


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

If he was that GREAT of a fisherman he would have known that the fish would DIE and he would know the laws etc But just seems like ignorance and greed and trying to make himself feel btr by giving the fish away . I would bet if you asked those people fishing there if they would rather have them given to them or catch them themselves they would want to catch there own. If they were there to only put food on the table and take free fish maybe they shouldnt have spent the money on fishing gear


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> I was not there... did anyone call to turn him in if not ... you cant do any thing about it now ....
> 
> i was not defensing his actions ..just saying that him giving them away ..to help someone feed there kid is better then letting them die ..because in this warm water stocked trout will DIE ...


They wern't his to give! If he'd stopped at his limit and gave HIS LIMIT away fine. But every one he caught after his limit was poaching! Weather he gave them to a starving person or any one else. I could probably shoot 30 deer a gave them all away to a food bank I would still be poaching.


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

I find it difficult to believe you can still fish after you have your limit even when releasing. Especially those frail stockers that seem to die quiclkley upon being handled.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

So if my buddy and I go out crappie or perch fishing and I catch my limit before him, do I just sit there then and not add to the bucket til we get a two man limit?

I highly doubt the guys that head out together do this and many on this board do the same. They will do their combined limit. It's never been enforced on inland waters and I don't see the difference here if you really want to argue it. I know for a fact people don't split live wells nor buckets. You go with one bucket and you put all your limit in it then count out total when the DNR checks.

The only place I know where you have to keep separate limits is the OH River and it's enforced there. I had no knowledge of not allowing to fill another man's limit due to the simple fact fishing with buddies when crappie or perchin where the total limit is counted and not per person.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

racn3636 said:


> If he was that GREAT of a fisherman he would have known that the fish would DIE and he would know the laws etc But just seems like ignorance and greed and trying to make himself feel btr by giving the fish away . I would bet if you asked those people fishing there if they would rather have them given to them or catch them themselves they would want to catch there own. If they were there to only put food on the table and take free fish maybe they shouldnt have spent the money on fishing gear
> 
> 
> Probably more like the guy was having a ball and knew he couldn't keep more than his limit. He had the smack down going and might have thought he was helping some folks out. Who knows, it's done & over with. Hopefully the guy's a member or lurker and might learn something.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The horses aren't fairing so well on OGF in the past week... 0 for 3 so far and this thread makes it 0-4...:S


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

What's the verse..."let he who is without sin cast the first stone"


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

And people wonder why the fishing sucks here in Ohio. We have all these ******* meat fishermen keeping everything they catch breaking the law and thats ok by a lot of so called sportsman. These same people keep 4 and 5 lb. bass to eat lol.


----------



## WCO217RET (Feb 8, 2008)

oz735 said:


> +100
> exactly. monk, and all others, your just upset because this guy knows how to catch fish.
> 
> did you ask him for some pointers? prob not.
> ...


You just do not get it !! the guy is a fish and game law violator and by your post you do not appear to be much better. Your logic and ethics just need some work. If you firmly believe what you posted, then you have no concept of the law. I have arrested many indiviuals with your attitude and it would not surprize me to see your name on a citation.


----------



## mr.hunt (Apr 14, 2012)

its just as wrong as "certain groups of deer hunters" who kill several deer and use there buddies tags.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Duck because me and my family have never broke a qame law and dont intend on starting.TE=Ozdog;1399627]What's the verse..."let he who is without sin cast the first stone"[/QUOTE]


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont think you understood the verse viper, all man has sinned , its not talkin bout game laws. And what exactly is a meat smoking adventure?


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

My .02 says fish the law. We push pull and drag the limits of the law to or own benefit and pretty soon we will have closed fishing or closed fishing seasons for all the wrong reasons. One person overfishing is taking fish from you and me and everyone else.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

sheephead said:


> I dont think you understood the verse viper, all man has sinned , its not talkin bout game laws. And what exactly is a meat smoking adventure?


If your talking sins then it dont make sense s I believe were all sinners. But were talking laws. And you choose to break or keep them. I chose to keep them. As far as the meat just click the link to see it. It's the one hobby were I can do what i want and enjoy with out people trying to bend the rules. LOL


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Goes back to the basic premise - Is it about the fish, or about fishing???

Some folks think it is their God given responsibility to keep every fish they catch. With them it's all about the fish.
Others fish for the enjoyment of the day on the lake, catching a few fish, taking a few home for dinner, and releasing the rest to grow and fight another day.

With the two schools of thought come two entirely different opinions. I fear that the catch and keep all you can guys are younger and inclined to have ******* tendencies. Wheras the catch and release guys are more mature (mentally and physically) and enjoy the other aspects of fishing that surround the sport.

There is another thread in the Southwest Ohio forum concerning an early spring weekend at East Fork lake where an angler and his parents kept and cleaned 260 crappie. Again the two schools of thought, and again another confrontational thread.

I would like to think that the angling population has grown smarter over the years, but that is obviously not the case. Catch and give away, is not only illegal, but unethical.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

If I shoot a deer a give it to a buddy to tag then fill my tag it is illegal so why do you thank fish should be differnt


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

inclined to have ******* tendencies

hahahaha, that's awesome

as far as someone saying we're just jealous and to lazy or stupid to figure out how to catch as many.... really? c'mon, you have no idea the skill level of the anglers posting on this subject, and this has nothing to do with the guy's skill as an angler but rather the fact he's poaching fish and about giving the fish, and other anglers a fair, SPORTING chance.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> So if my buddy and I go out crappie or perch fishing and I catch my limit before him, do I just sit there then and not add to the bucket til we get a two man limit?
> 
> I highly doubt the guys that head out together do this and many on this board do the same. They will do their combined limit. It's never been enforced on inland waters and I don't see the difference here if you really want to argue it. I know for a fact people don't split live wells nor buckets. You go with one bucket and you put all your limit in it then count out total when the DNR checks.
> 
> The only place I know where you have to keep separate limits is the OH River and it's enforced there. I had no knowledge of not allowing to fill another man's limit due to the simple fact fishing with buddies when crappie or perchin where the total limit is counted and not per person.


Now theres an idea...Using this premise I could take a half a dozen neighbor kids with me and catch enough fish to stock my freezer for months


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

No he's not talking about your skills he is just talking about not having the mentality to know its poaching and illegal.



QUOTE=stak45dx1;1399708]inclined to have ******* tendencies

hahahaha, that's awesome

as far as someone saying we're just jealous and to lazy or stupid to figure out how to catch as many.... really? c'mon, you have no idea the skill level of the anglers posting on this subject, and this has nothing to do with the guy's skill as an angler but rather the fact he's poaching fish and about giving the fish, and other anglers a fair, SPORTING chance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes it is illegal and they do try to catch and I know times they have and prosecuted.We count ours as we catch and quit when we get it. It's a good time to have a cold drink and some sandwiches. Also gives a person a chance to ride their buddys whos behind. If the fish are biting we get our limits and catch all our selfs or go home with out. I'm no charity case. And only eat my own and I dont share. At least not till home and cleaned. Dont take a smart person to catch a fish! But takes a bad person to catch more then their own.







legendaryyaj said:


> So if my buddy and I go out crappie or perch fishing and I catch my limit before him, do I just sit there then and not add to the bucket til we get a two man limit?
> 
> I highly doubt the guys that head out together do this and many on this board do the same. They will do their combined limit. It's never been enforced on inland waters and I don't see the difference here if you really want to argue it. I know for a fact people don't split live wells nor buckets. You go with one bucket and you put all your limit in it then count out total when the DNR checks.
> 
> The only place I know where you have to keep separate limits is the OH River and it's enforced there. I had no knowledge of not allowing to fill another man's limit due to the simple fact fishing with buddies when crappie or perchin where the total limit is counted and not per person.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

oz735 said:


> +100
> exactly. monk, and all others, your just upset because this guy knows how to catch fish.
> 
> did you ask him for some pointers? prob not.
> ...


No This is what's wrong with our country/hobby/society. This idea that you screw your neighbor as long as you're enjoying yourself. Its this short sighted thinking that led to the decimated fish and game population 200 years ago. We wouldn't need bag limit if it wasn't for this mentality.

I also really like the lame jealous comment. So anytime someone commits a violation and is a general turd, my disdain is created by jealousness of said turd? Dr. Freud would be so proud of you.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

It appears I struck a chord.

I'm not about to get into a confrontation on my fun fishing day with my son. If it was just me, I would have said something. But people are freaking nuts nowadays, and honestly, you never know when someone is going to flip out and blow you away. 

Next time I'll just call the poacher line. Does that even really work?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

People who keep absolutely everything they catch are disgusting in my eyes. There's a principle called "checks n balances" and when it comes to fishing it still applies. There has to be limits and laws that are ENFORCED to the fullest extent of the law IMO. If we had no game/fish laws it would be utter chaos out there. The laws/limits are in place and we have to follow them no matter what are individual intelligence may be. The reason places put limits on the trout is because they want the most people possible to have the chance of catchin' some, not one or two or three, four, five people catching the majority.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

First, there is no excuse or defense for the behavior described by the OP...this guy is STEALING a resource put there for all license holders to enjoy...plain and simple. They stocked 2500 trout, enough for 500 anlgers to catch their legal limit. If everyone did what this guy did, there would only be enough for 100 or so anglers to enjoy catching their limit. If it was all about getting the fish out of the lake to be eaten as quickly as possible so they don't die off WHEN THE WATER WARMS UP (I highly doubt Hinckley lake water temps are in the 70's yet) why wouldn't the DNR just clean the fish and hand them out in the parking lot? Heck, lets say they did that and you were standing in line for your 5 and the guy in front of you took the last 20 for his buddies that were running late...



> Originally Posted by oz735
> +100
> exactly. monk, and all others, your just upset because this guy knows how to catch fish.
> 
> ...


This is just the kind of post one would expect from a guy with a profile full of pics of soon to be dead and gone forever 4lb Largemouths. You're a great fisherman judging by those pics but by your logic, you would never have gotten to catch them if "the guys that knew how to fish" hadn't released them before you had a chance to learn how. Please excuse the flame.

"a game fish is too valuable a resource to be caught only once" Lee Wulff

Think about it


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

monkfish said:


> It appears I struck a chord.
> 
> I'm not about to get into a confrontation on my fun fishing day with my son. If it was just me, I would have said something. But people are freaking nuts nowadays, and honestly, you never know when someone is going to flip out and blow you away.
> 
> *Next time I'll just call the poacher line. Does that even really work?*


Call the captain of the headboat that was busted recently in Port Clinton and ask if it works.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> First, there is no excuse or defense for the behavior described by the OP...this guy is STEALING a resource put there for all license holders to enjoy...plain and simple. They stocked 2500 trout, enough for 500 anlgers to catch their legal limit. If everyone did what this guy did, there would only be enough for 100 or so anglers to enjoy catching their limit. If it was all about getting the fish out of the lake to be eaten as quickly as possible so they don't die off WHEN THE WATER WARMS UP (I highly doubt Hinckley lake water temps are in the 70's yet) why wouldn't the DNR just clean the fish and hand them out in the parking lot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said Bigdaddy...... except for the part about being a great fisherman. As the old saying goes...... even a blind squirrel can find an acorn....... Heck, I'm proof of that lol


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would like to hear the old guy's point of view on this. 

Did he even keep any of the fish he caught?

Did he think he was doing people a favor?

Did he *realize* it could have been wrong?

Was he a nice old fart just having fun and sharing his catch?

Obviously he wasn't a grumpy ol 'terd or he wouldn't have been giving anything away.

I may be just stirring the terds myself here but this internet bashing gets way out of hand.

Life is too short to dwell on this kind of stuff.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

viper1 said:


> Well Duck because me and my family have never broke a qame law and dont intend on starting.
> 
> Never in your life, Not one? Never shot a bird or chipmunk with your pellet gun when you were a kid? You Sir, are my new hereo.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Somehow I think the "I didn't know I was poaching" defense would much water with a game warden. You buy a license, its *your responsibility* to know the rules & reg's, and follow them.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

A local angler brought this thread to my attention. The limit at Hinckley Lake is 5 trout per day. That includes fish you give away. An angler can keep fishing after getting their limit, though, as long as they catch and release. So if the angler caught and kept 5 trout, they can keep fishing but can't keep or give any more fish away. If you see this happening in Cleveland Metroparks please contact our Ranger Dispatch at (440) 331-5530. Or you can contact ODNR at 1-800-POACHER. The harm this does is keep someone else, maybe a family with kids fishing, from having as good a chane of hooking their own fish. Personally, I would suggest this person quit fishing and assist someone else who isn't catching any fish rather than breaking the rules by giving them fish over their limit.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

And that folks, should settle this little ditty....................


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> A local angler brought this thread to my attention. The limit at Hinckley Lake is 5 trout per day. That includes fish you give away. An angler can keep fishing after getting their limit, though, as long as they catch and release. So if the angler caught and kept 5 trout, they can keep fishing but can't keep or give any more fish away. If you see this happening in Cleveland Metroparks please contact our Ranger Dispatch at (440) 331-5530. Or you can contact ODNR at 1-800-POACHER. The harm this does is keep someone else, maybe a family with kids fishing, from having as good a chane of hooking their own fish. Personally, I would suggest this person quit fishing and assist someone else who isn't catching any fish rather than breaking the rules by giving them fish over their limit.


Yes, the final word.


----------

